# wassup



## noob@this (Jan 11, 2012)

hey guys. 
soo pretty new at this whole thing hey, ive only just started reading up on this stuff in the last couple weeks and im still getting to kno the different effects (+/-) of each drug and stuff. 
anyway, i was wondering if anyone could give me any tips for bulking up a bit. im not the biggest guy and thought it'd be interesting to see how steroids go for a cycle.

anyway, a bit about myself. 21y.o, 176cm, 70kgs, no medical conditions, and pretty low body fat atm too. would love to know a good starting cycle to gain maybe like 10-15kg of lean muscle. is this kinda gains possible in one cycle? or am i looking at a couple? 
also would love any advice on preventing gynacomastia, lol dont want man tits...

any advice is appreciated, cheers fellas


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*noob@this* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## noob@this (Jan 11, 2012)

lol sorry man, cheers


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## noob@this (Jan 11, 2012)

why thank you miss springsteen


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dath (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the site.  You will get a ton of great help here.


----------



## windjam (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## scmtnboy (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

